# Moonstone A hard days knight.



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Hello all, anyone else remember this game? Been trying to get it via download or any other way i can but no joy, anyone know where i can get it? thanks:thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Was it a PC game?


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

An Amiga game, showing my age lol


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

There are downloads from places like this:-

http://www.abandonia.com/games/153

If you google it there is also talk of a remake.


----------

